# DayJet



## Steamboat Bill (Oct 3, 2007)

DayJet just started flying in Florida. They are based in Boca very close to where i live. Too bad they don't fly anywhere I really want to go.

You are allowed to bring onboard a total of 40 pounds of baggage. All items you bring onboard must be stowed securely. Any items you wish to access while in–flight must be stowed in specific areas provided in the cabin.

---------------------------------------

www.dayjet.com

DayJet™ membership can benefit employees at almost every organizational level. Flying DayJet starts at a modest premium to a full-fare coach ticket, yet your employees will get to many more places – and more out-of-the-way places – in a single day than they possibly could otherwise. Make DayJet services available for your road warriors who need it most.

On-demand has never felt so undemanding.

Beyond a nominal annual membership fee and agreement to book just four one-way flights per year, there are no other upfront costs or requirements. All flights are "pay as you fly" and can be customized to meet your budget.
Now is your chance to reserve your seat in the DayJet Network.

Now is the time to reserve your seat in the DayJet Network while initial memberships are still available. DayJet membership is a first-come, first-served program that will grow as our network and our fleet grow. We're limiting membership to ensure the highest reliability and quality of service. Don?t get stuck driving to your next business meeting when you could be DayJetting!
Join the DayJet Network today!

To become a member for travel within our active service region, please call 888.3DAYJET, or identify your preferred travel region as the Southeast when you Subscribe.

Applying for a DayJet membership is the first step toward freeing yourself from wasted hours. And the first step back to restoring something you may have forgotten existed: your personal life. Reclaim yours today.


----------



## Tedpilot (Oct 3, 2007)

Give them time for expansion as this is the future expectation of air travel as we know it; the hub-n-spoke method that majors use will die a slow death to the likes of these carriers.  We all have already seen the impact that the Airline Pilots' Association has had on domestic travel....thanks to them and their union contracts there are now hundreds of jets flying with 50 or less seats on them -- to avoid the union issues.  Smaller, more efficient aircraft with 4-6 seats will become more and more common flying in and out of every little airport across the nation servicing even the smallest towns.  The jets being flown by DayJet are actually certified to be flown by a single pilot by the FAA...that means significantly cheaper operating costs for the consumer.  It is an evolving industry, bigger is only better when going a long distance.  The infrastructure costs to operate wide-bodies is passed onto to passengers and that is expensive... vs these small jets which can readily use existing smaller aerial ports.  Ever wonder why Airbus is having an extremely difficult time selling the A380?  Not too many places you can park it or that can handle 600 passengers through a single gate...it will take several hours to just load the people...let alone fleet service, cleaning, servicing, and so on.  Airbus will be bailed out (again) by their EU cronies as the A380 will never be profitable as a product...only chance for Airbus is maintenance contracts on leased airframes.


----------



## vineyarder (Oct 4, 2007)

I looked at them as well, and they won't work for me either, as they only fly short hops, don't fly to the carribean/bahamas, and can only fit 3 passengers in the plane, so our family of 4 can't use it... seems like their niche is really business travelers doing daytrips or overnighters to small towns that are hard to reach by commercial hub&spoke systems...

I also looked at (and joined) JumpJet, which bills itself as 'the Costco of Private Jets', promising to buy up unused jet time in bulk and use it for members who pay a monthly fee.  It seemed too good to be true when I joined, but since the membership fee at that time was only $500, it was worth the risk.  So far it has been a miserable failure.  They have more than doubled their prices since the spring, but are still unable to actually provide any services, and constantly cancel flights, if they even ever respond to booking requests.  The customer service (or lack thereof) is simply the worst I have ever encountered; makes Comcast customer service look fabulous!


----------



## PerryM (Oct 4, 2007)

*Timeshare jets - the wrong approach...*

As more and more $1 M personal jets appear we will see the emergence of an air taxi service which will cater to those folks who fly first class (and actually paid for it).

Also, at $1 M many many small companies will buy their own air taxis.  This is the market all these companies should be shooting at - not timeshare jets.

If an air taxi service offered limo pickup and return with no standing in line like cattle and not being treated like refugees at a camp then my wife and I would easily pay the difference and fly a taxi.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Oct 4, 2007)

A friend of mine is on the waiting lsit for a $3m jet (Honda I think) and is looking to share it with 2 other people and split the costs 1/3 each. This is not a cheap way to go, but he plans on hiring his own pilots.


----------



## mjs (Oct 4, 2007)

Steamboat Bill said:


> A friend of mine is on the waiting lsit for a $3m jet (Honda I think) and is looking to share it with 2 other people and split the costs 1/3 each. This is not a cheap way to go, but he plans on hiring his own pilots.



I think Hondas new jet will only be about 1 million.

Mark


----------



## Kagehitokiri (Oct 4, 2007)

mjs said:


> I think Hondas new jet will only be about 1 million.
> 
> Mark


http://world.honda.com/news/2006/c061019SalesofHondaJet/ 
ORLANDO, Fla., U.S.A., October 19, 2006– Honda Aircraft Company announced that it received well over 100 individual customer orders with deposits for the $3.65 million HondaJet during the National Business Aviation Association (NBAA) convention in Orlando, Florida.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Oct 4, 2007)

Kagehitokiri said:


> http://world.honda.com/news/2006/c061019SalesofHondaJet/
> ORLANDO, Fla., U.S.A., October 19, 2006– Honda Aircraft Company announced that it received well over 100 individual customer orders with deposits for the $3.65 million HondaJet during the National Business Aviation Association (NBAA) convention in Orlando, Florida.



My friend is one of the first on the list and his reserved price is only $3m. In fact, he can SELL his place in line for more than $500k and simply walk away....you know what I told him to do...


----------



## Kagehitokiri (Oct 4, 2007)

jesus.. but some people have to be the first on the block 

(hell, thats the kind of opportunity id love to make joining ciel or lusso a lot simpler )


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Oct 4, 2007)

Here is a cool video on dayjet

http://money.cnn.com/video/#/video/business2/2007/09/07/b2.disruptors.dayjet.business2


----------

